# safe tea sets?



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Does anyone know of a cute wooden tea set not made in china???

I've found some cute wood and tin ones...but they are all MIC.

DD currently has this really cheap porcelin one from the thrift store...so i'm sure it's junk, and i wanna replace is ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## asaunders (Aug 7, 2005)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but it's made in Europe/the U.S.

http://www.atoygarden.com/index.cfm?...roduct_ID=1519


----------



## SillyLilStinkweed (Jul 9, 2007)

i'm on the outlook also. please share what you find and I will too.


----------



## SillyLilStinkweed (Jul 9, 2007)

hey, this is too expensive for me, and not enough tea cups, but came across it and it is made of wood like you're looking for.
http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/item/...-Time-Set.html


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SillyLilStinkweed* 
hey, this is too expensive for me, and not enough tea cups, but came across it and it is made of wood like you're looking for.
http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/item/...-Time-Set.html

That's made from china


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

A second a toy garden, they are made in germany. Yes they are pricey but they are not MIC where they pay people .60 an hour. When I look at toys these days i say do i want 50 plastic junk toys that i can get cheap or do i want a few quality toys that i know will be played with & not be toxic.


----------



## Kwynne (Oct 24, 2005)

is this an option?
http://www.moolka.com/jzv/prod/1709/...Set?p=c3E9dGVh


----------



## Codi's Mama (Jun 15, 2006)

Nova naturals has a cute set, but it's enamel. It's made in Poland.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't know if you're interested in a cloth tea set but this fabric tea set is really cute. I've had my eye on it for a while. You don't have to worry about lead based paint or plastic because the set is made of cloth.

http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog...On=786&sid=eas


----------



## SillyLilStinkweed (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's one by Haba
http://store.nexternal.com/shared/St...t=products.asp

How do you guys feel about tin? Toxic wise? I know it's not as sturdy. I saw this tin tea set at a local holistic/natural toy store. And I also saw it on a couple different natural toys sites. Here it is....
http://www.amazon.com/Schylling-CTTS...6911713&sr=1-4

This is a link with a purple wooden melissa and doug set. They are MIC, I've seen it through natural toy sites. And have seen melissa and doug at the natural toy store. http://ecochildsplay.blogspot.com/20...-children.html

This one says it's made out of ploy-cermanic. I'm sure poly means plastic, but again it's from a natural toy site and I've seen in on a couple others. hmmm http://www.peapods.com/browse.cfm/4,159.htm


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

I like that Lillian Vernon one! I wonder if they'll get it back in stock? I finally just ordered the crochet pattern for a tea set from dandeliondreamers.com because I couldn't find a safe tea set I liked.


----------



## SillyLilStinkweed (Jul 9, 2007)

x


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.threesisterstoys.com/p-96...ving-tray.aspx


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the links...haven't been able to find one i want that much...but i did get inspired by a felt tea set i saw - so i'm attempting to make my own.

Sofar i've just made a cup and spoon. Yes, it will be flimsy...but not too bad, and it's usable. For the spoon i sewed a thin piece of cardboard (cereal box) inbetween to pieces of felt so it's not flimsy. I'm not loving the pattern i did...but i have 3 more cups to make and i figure i'll give them each a different design









I'm going to buy one of those $3 wooden trays from micheals and paint it to match









Hope she likes it! Here are the links (different views):

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2181/...19c4cd.jpg?v=0
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2131/...e282d1.jpg?v=0
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2183/...dbbe98.jpg?v=0

PS. I am really not that talented...so if i can do this...you can do this







All i know how to do is (crappily - is that a word?







) handsew, hot glue and um, cut. haha!


----------



## SillyLilStinkweed (Jul 9, 2007)

Mercy,

I've book marked your blog. Keep up the good work.

One more.. but breakable...
http://www.eurotoyshop.com/Toys/SB-4...er-basket.html


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

you might also check out le toy van's tea set. it's made in indonesia and the company assures me that all of their items meet the e.u. standards (they told me which ones, but i forget) for lead etc. i have several l.t.v. items and really like their stuff. they are out of the u.k.

you can get their stuff at mailjust4me or creativekidstuff.com or something like that.

terenia


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

It's called a "coffee" set, but I don't think that makes much difference. It's made in Thailand.

http://www.atoygarden.com/index.cfm?...roduct_ID=1221


----------



## SillyLilStinkweed (Jul 9, 2007)

Has anyone heard of kidkraft? How are they when it comes to lead, and toxins?


----------



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.discoverytoyslink.com/esuite/home/learntoday

This is the link to Discovery Toys. They have a play kitchen for only like $50!! I'm thinking of getting one to go with our tea set.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I would NOT buy a painted item from Djeco. I wanted my mom to get the Zamiloo treehouse for Lucy, but wanted to get confirmation about their production. Moolka.com was really aggressive in finding out information for me, even though it took a couple of weeks to find the info. Evidently Djeco said that they use an "acceptable amount of lead" in their paints. Moolka's advice to me was not to buy any painted items from Djeco because of Lucy's serious lead poisoning a little over a year ago. (Yeah, like Mamas whose children who _haven't_ been lead-poisoned are fine giving their kids toys with lead paint.)

Anyway, long story. However, I just want to let all of you mamas know that Moolka.com gave up a very decent sale to share that information with me. Personally, I think that's really cool of them. Good corporate citizenship. Support Moolka!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SillyLilStinkweed* 
hey, this is too expensive for me, and not enough tea cups, but came across it and it is made of wood like you're looking for.
http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/item/...-Time-Set.html


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SillyLilStinkweed* 
Here's one by Haba
http://store.nexternal.com/shared/St...t=products.asp

How do you guys feel about tin? Toxic wise? I know it's not as sturdy. I saw this tin tea set at a local holistic/natural toy store. And I also saw it on a couple different natural toys sites. Here it is....
http://www.amazon.com/Schylling-CTTS...6911713&sr=1-4

This is a link with a purple wooden melissa and doug set. They are MIC, I've seen it through natural toy sites. And have seen melissa and doug at the natural toy store. http://ecochildsplay.blogspot.com/20...-children.html

This one says it's made out of ploy-cermanic. I'm sure poly means plastic, but again it's from a natural toy site and I've seen in on a couple others. hmmm http://www.peapods.com/browse.cfm/4,159.htm

I would NOT buy one from Schylling (the tin sets). I read on the internet that although these are MIC, the company assures people they are safe...yet at cpsc.com Schylling had to recall two items recently - toy robot and a duck toy due to lead paint!!!

So IMO, if they are already recalling due to lead paint - they are NOT safe.

I just finished my felt (and cardboard) tea set...DD is going to get it when she comes home and i'm excited


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Can you knit mama or do you know anyone who can? Here's a pattern from Interweave Knits that I'm going to make my LO: http://www.interweave.com/knit/inter...estaTeaSet.pdf


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta* 
Can you knit mama or do you know anyone who can? Here's a pattern from Interweave Knits that I'm going to make my LO: http://www.interweave.com/knit/inter...estaTeaSet.pdf

Thanks...the knit and crochet ones are really cute, but i don't know how.

I ended up making one last night/this morning out of felt i had...it turned out really cute...i posted some pics in an earlier thread of the cup/spoon...(of course i added a teapot, creamer pitcher, tea bags/sugar cubes, plates, etc)


----------



## SillyLilStinkweed (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, that's eye opening about the tin tea sets. I also feel that if other items by the same company have been recalled, they are all bad. Maybe I should tell the local natural toy store about it? They carry the tin tea set.

Btw, your handmade tea set is LOVELY!!


----------

